# How to launch iTunes form your web browser?



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering how to launch iTunes from your web browser (HTML code) so that when someone clicks on the link on my site iTunes opens?

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

How do I link to my podcast page on iTunes?

Right-click or Ctrl-click on your podcast image in iTunes to copy the URL for your podcast page. The URL will begin "http://phobos.apple.com/...." When a user clicks on this link, the http:// prefix calls the default browser, and the phobos prefix calls the iTunes application.

http://www.apple.com/itunes/store/podcastsfaq.html


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah...right click on whatever link you want to open in iTunes and copy it...link to that page


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok thanks, don't know why I didn't try that before!


----------

